# Duke's Mayo Biscuit Recipe w/pic!>>>



## Browtine (Aug 20, 2010)

The other night while I was making biscuits a thought came to me. I like Duke's mayo on my biscuits with most meats, and after all Duke's is the best...  Anyway, I wondered what the outcome would be if I substituted Duke's for shortening in my recipe. After all, mayo is just fat(oil) with a little other stuff in it for flavor, right? I figured it should work...

So today I decided to make a pan of biscuits for lunch and try it out. The result? First of all, the biscuits looked right. They were so tender and fluffy on the inside, and golden brown and crispy on the outside. So far so good... Time for a taste test. Um, yummmmm!!! The mayo taste was actually very slight, but it was there. I truly wonder if anyone who didn't know what you used could tell what it was, but one thing's for sure... they'd want MORE of them!

Anyway, here's the recipe I used if anyone wants to try it. I think you'll be glad you did!

Ingredients:
2 cups sifted self rising flour
Heaping 1/4 cup of refrigerated Duke's mayo... because it's the BEST!!!
1 tsp salt
2/3 to 3/4 cup whole milk (Just get the dough "right")

Cut mayo into the flour. I use my hands. I like to get a feel for the dough so I know I've got enough "fat" in it. The one thing I've learned is that you can't rely solely on measurements to make great biscuits. Feel is much more reliable in getting the dough just right. 

Once the mayo is cut in, start adding the milk a little at a time. It's easier to add more, than to try and make up for adding too much... Add milk and work the dough around the bowl until all the flour leaves the sides of the bowl and the dough "feels right". 

Turn the dough out onto a surface dusted with flour and gently fold it onto it's self three or four times, avoiding overworking it. I don't really "knead" it, I just fold and pat it. I also pat it down rather than rolling it now. I pat it to around 1/2" thick. Then cut the biscuits to the size you want. If you're doing drop biscuits you can skip patting it out flat and just start tearing off dough and forming biscuits. 

Preheat oven to 500 degrees. Place the cut or "drop" biscuits on a greased pan. Brush the tops with melted butter(Iclarify mine) and bake at 500 degrees until golden brown. Remove from oven and brush tops with melted butter again. 

Finally, sit down and enjoy one of the best biscuits you've ever put in your mouth! Best served steamin' hot with whatever you like to eat with biscuits. 

And the pic. If this don't make you hungry, you ain't southern!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 20, 2010)

Man, those look great! I am going to try that for sure!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 20, 2010)

BTW- Dukes IS the ONLY mayo


----------



## Browtine (Aug 20, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> BTW- Dukes IS the ONLY mayo



You sooo right! I was "lost" for a long time... misled by an uncle of mine into believing Blue Plate was the best. It's good, but Duke's is definitely the BEST!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 20, 2010)

Y'all talked me into try'n Dukes a few weeks back. I am on my second bottle!

Fine lookin Catheads, Browtine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david w. (Aug 20, 2010)

we use blue plate......


I want some duke.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 20, 2010)

Never tried Dukes. I will! Been a Krafts fan for awhile now.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 20, 2010)

Some good folks here turned me onto Duke's. I tried it and haven't looked back.


----------



## Born2Trade (Aug 20, 2010)

You can also use mayo to make grilled cheese instead of butter or margarine try it its good


----------



## Browtine (Aug 20, 2010)

Born2Trade said:


> You can also use mayo to make grilled cheese instead of butter or margarine try it its good



Yeah, I've done that, too. Learned that one working at the Prison Work Camp. Saw the inmates do it and tried it at home one day.


----------



## burkehunter (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm a dukes man myself!


----------



## paratrooper202 (Aug 22, 2010)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> BTW- Dukes IS the ONLY mayo






SORRY, It is BLUE PLATE ALL THE WAY!
Dukes is just plain nasty.... To me....


----------



## Redneck1919 (Aug 22, 2010)

Those look good. I have not had any good biscuits since my grandmother passed away. She used lard.
However that recipe is highly complicated, could you come to my house and show me? 
Jim


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 22, 2010)

Good lookin biscuits! I switched to Dukes several months ago, aint never going back!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dadgummit, just took a batch out of the oven. They didn't look right. I used all purpose flour!


----------



## Born2Trade (Aug 22, 2010)

I like chicfilet mayo but they always look at me funny when I get a sammich and ask for 200 packs of mayo to go withit


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 22, 2010)

Its been Duke's all my life, would rather skip the sandwich than use anything else.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 22, 2010)

Born2Trade said:


> I like chicfilet mayo but they always look at me funny when I get a sammich and ask for 200 packs of mayo to go withit



Yeah, I like their packs, too. Best packaged mayo in my opinion. Also have some good chicken biscuits!


----------



## ronpasley (Aug 23, 2010)

OK brother I made your biscuit this morning and your are right, my son had some before school, He said man Dad these are better than Mom's. He ate them plain, to me that is the way to go. I used butter milk in mine they taste great.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I keep seeing this post and it's forcing me to have to make these for the family this weekend!!!!!


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 23, 2010)

I just couldn't take it anymore!!!

I made a double-batch of these with half going for biscuits and the other half being rolled a bit thinner and cut into strips... 

for my Chicken and Dumplings.  

Man oh man, it was goooood on both counts!

Many thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 23, 2010)

Glad ya'll liked 'em!


----------



## Rays123 (Aug 23, 2010)

whats up with the whole milk? why no buttermilk?


----------



## ronpasley (Aug 23, 2010)

ronpasley said:


> OK brother I made your biscuit this morning and your are right, my son had some before school, He said man Dad these are better than Mom's. He ate them plain, to me that is the way to go. I used butter milk in mine they taste great.





Rays123 said:


> whats up with the whole milk? why no buttermilk?




buttermilk is it.


----------



## FISHMAN13 (Aug 24, 2010)

Makin me hungry! Gonna give em a try this weekend!


----------



## Dub (Aug 24, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Never tried Dukes. I will! Been a Krafts fan for awhile now.



Duke's rules the mayonaise world.

Some products really don't make difference...brand-to-brand.  This is one that _*does*_.





That recipe sounds great and the pictures looked even better.  You've inspired my breakfast in the morning.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 24, 2010)

Rays123 said:


> whats up with the whole milk? why no buttermilk?



Didn't have any at the time. Got more now.


----------



## david w. (Aug 25, 2010)

I bought my first jar of dukes yesterday and let me tell you guys,that i am hooked now.


----------



## Browtine (Aug 25, 2010)

david13 said:


> I bought my first jar of dukes yesterday and let me tell you guys,that i am hooked now.



We told ya.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 26, 2010)

Dukes is OK and my second choice but I am a Blue Plate man myself. My wife makes mayonnaise biscuits with BP and they taste awesome.


----------



## CC Rider (Aug 28, 2010)

Browtine, thanks for the recipe. I beleive I'll leave the salt out on the next batch though. Biscuits turned out good, just a little salty.


----------

